

The Genome Engineering Revolution - carlchenet
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/13/the-genome-engineering-revolution/

======
jqm
"Social preferences may skew the genetic balance of the human species..."

Ya, so what's new? (well, besides speed and scale but those are not
referenced.)

~~~
civilian
If it skewed us towards less genetic diversity, that'd be bad. Humans already
have really low genetic diversity when compared to chimps.

~~~
Toast_
> Humans already have really low genetic diversity when compared to chimps.

Please elaborate why that matters; it was taught pretty early on in my bio
major that _ecosystem biodiversity_ is a positive, however, I haven't heard of
anything relating directly to a species itself. Thanks.

~~~
josinalvo
One positive of genetic diversity is resistance to disease caused by virus and
bacteria. A population too homogeneous can be destroyed by a disease in a way
an heterogeneous population is not (and the infection also spreads faster)

That is: in homogeneous populations either a disease can kill/infect everyone,
or no one. So, when it hits, it hits hard

(btw, this already happens with crops)

~~~
Toast_
That's based on the supposition that a particular genetic resistance is
already present in the population.

My question was directed upon the 'chimps vs humans' quote, and how relative
genetic diversity matters (given that we don't take part in incest), not on
the principle on which the potato famine occurred.

